# What is Shin Nagare Karate?



## AlwaysTraining (Jan 13, 2006)

I've heard that it is a shotokan derivative.  Outside of that, I don't know anything about it.  Anybody out there familiar with it?  What are it's differences from "shotokan", etc?


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe the founder of this style wants to emphasis that this is a new style, because shin = new, nagare = stream.


----------



## gtmazzeo (Mar 27, 2006)

well i have been studing it for a month now . what i understand that its traditional shotokan with nontradtional . we do both . first we learn the traditional way and then the mixed martial arts way and put it together . its jujitsu, akido, kempo, some kunfu , gunfu , and freestyle kickboxing . we learn the grappeling and breaks for self defense , traditional for kata and techniques , and everything else for fighting and competing . it is great and my teachers are awesome . they give me one on one instruction as well as class time .  alexanders martial arts in huntsville , al  has been the best thing to ever happen to me besides my wife and family .. hope this can help you ...

Garth Mazzeo


----------



## Yama_Ryu (Apr 10, 2008)

> *MIDORI YAMA BUDOKAI History*
> 
> Seven styles of martial arts form the basis of Midori Yama Budokai. These are Kodokan Judo (Kano Jigoro, 1882), Shotokan Karate Do (Funakoshi Gichin 1937), Korean Tae Kwon Do (Choi Hong Hi, 1955). Tai Ki Ken (Sawai Kenichi, 1947), Daito Ryu Aiki Jujutsu (Takeda Sokaku Minamoto Yoshimitsu, 11th century), Savate (dockhands in Marseilles, 1820) and Fan Gin Han (Aiki Jujutsu and Kung Fu Eagle Claw, 1939).
> 
> Leo D. Wilson, Shihan, founded the Huntsville (Alabama) Judo Club in 1964. Students of Franklin T. Booth Sensei (Chakras Judo and Karate) joined Wilson Shihan in his School of Martial Arts (SOMA). Wilson Shihan founded this organization in 1966. Wilson Shihan was a member of both the USJF (United States Judo Federation) and the USJA (United States Judo Association). In 1973, Wilson Shihan with Ron Rogers and William Rawls, founded Midori Yama Judokai. In 1974, Wilson Shihan and Rogers Sensei founded Midori Yama Budokai.


Link to full page


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 10, 2008)

The only place I recognize the name from is http://www.brooksmartialarts.com/pcma/arts_001.htm
That is the site for the Professional Combined Martial Arts Assoc.
They will promote you in that style if you join their group and follow their requirements.

AoG


----------



## rnewquist (Mar 14, 2017)

Shin Nagare Karate was founded in the 1980s by Leo Wilson Shihan, who was also the founder of Midori Yama Budokai (as linked above by Yama_Ryu). The style is an outgrowth of Shotokan, but it's been heavily influenced by American kickboxing (specifically the kicking style of Bill "Superfoot" Wallace) and by Tang Soo Do. Many SNK schools also work jujitsu into the program, although the degree to which that is done varies wildly from dojo to dojo.

You can find out more here.


----------

